# river cane



## LJay (Nov 26, 2007)

How do you determine which size river cane to get for arrows???


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2007)

Larry, I don`t ever measure nothin` exactly when doin` this primitive stuff, but I`ll try to measure some rivercane shafts for you tomorrow.


----------



## CAL (Nov 26, 2007)

Got this bad boy from Nick at the Indian festival weekend before last.Something he made.wish I could remember all he said about this arrow.Tellum about it Nick,you tha man!This arrow is made of river cane with a detachable head and has turkey feathers for fletchin.Something about the head and a small section of shaft will enter its victum and the arrow will fall off to be used again.i think ole Nick said the river cane arrow was the hardest part to make.


----------



## choctawlb (Nov 27, 2007)

There are really not any hard and fast rules when looking for cane. I have pieces that range from .325 to .400 , and all of them are the correct spline for my bow. It will all depend on the wall thickness of the cane, and what the finished spline of the arrow is once the cane is dried. I gather the cane, dry it for 3 months , straighten each piece, and then place on the spline tester and move the shaft back and forth until I find the part of the shaft that is splined properly for my bow. That is the section of the cane I cut 2" below the nearest node on the larger end and 31" long. I then start manufactuing the arrow from this piece. This is just how I do it, Ben Kirkland does the spine testing by hand, but I ain't there yet. I don't know what method of spline testing Nick uses.
Ken


----------



## FVR (Dec 27, 2007)

Alot of times it just depends.  I have cane that is considerably small dia. and it is more rigid than some 3/8" stuff I have.  I usually pick a mess, 30 qty. green that look good and then tie them all up and let them dry.

I've stuck them in a hot box in the past, I'd rather just let them dry nat. and start knapping arrowheads for them.  With my lim. time, by the time I get a doz. arrowheads, the shafts are dried.

Problem is that I'll make a mess of arrowheads, then give them away.  Hey, I can always make more, right.


----------



## ShawnD (Feb 28, 2008)

have u ever tried bamboo  how do you think it wood work pleas let me no if it will i can get plenty of that but not cain


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2008)

I`ve never tried it, but I`m sure it would work. Just treat it like you would rivercane.


----------



## ShawnD (Mar 2, 2008)

*bamboo arrows*

i want to make some arrows out of bamboo river cain is to hard to find where i live anyone with any ideas    thanks


----------



## ShawnD (Mar 2, 2008)

*bamboo arrows*

thanks wood you use a forshaft like u wood in a rivercain arrow  i to shoot a old smoke pole not a inline like everybody else  primitive fore ever 







nicodemus said:


> I`ve never tried it, but I`m sure it would work. Just treat it like you would rivercane.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2008)

It will work with or without a hardwood foreshaft. Just depends on how much work you want to put in it. Post a pic when you get one made.


----------



## ShawnD (Mar 2, 2008)

*bambo arrows*

i will i went and got some bambo today should i let them dry or should they be fine like they are now


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2008)

Put em together in a bundle and tie em up. Set em in a dry place and let em cure out for a couple of weeks before you start workin` on em.


----------



## ShawnD (Mar 2, 2008)

*bamboo arrows*

then do i steam them like i would river cain


----------



## ShawnD (Mar 18, 2008)

*Arrow Heads*

I Am Looking To Buy Some Arrowheads  Made Out Of Stone For Hunting  If Anyone Cane Help That Wood B Great


----------

